# Big Bend National Park



## Goontz (Apr 1, 2010)

I just got back from about a week in Big Bend. I know there's a lot of pictures in this thread, but it's hard to narrow down some of my favorites. C&C is always appreciated if anyone cares to offer any.

For anyone who would like to see even more, full gallery is located at: Big Bend - Kevin Guenter's Photos


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.


----------



## stevemunoz (Apr 1, 2010)

Absolutely love #4 and #10 reminds me on an Ansel Adams shot.  Great shots, and looks like fun.  Lived in Texas for a long time and somehow never made it to Big Bend.


----------



## Kethaneni (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice set of pictures, but would like to see #1 in color.


----------



## Goontz (Apr 1, 2010)

Kethaneni said:


> Nice set of pictures, but would like to see #1 in color.



Thanks. That's one that I really thought B&W worked better to accentuate the natural lines in the shot. Let me know what you think. Here's the color version:


----------



## icassell (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice series of a place I still need to visit.  I think I would pick #9 as my favorite -- possibly lightening up the FG just a bit.  IMHO, the lens flare really hurts the first one and that is too bad as I really like the image (and prefer it in B/W).


----------



## verticalization (Apr 2, 2010)

I really love the lighting on the cacti in number 2, awesome


----------



## Goontz (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

I also had someone else tell me that 8 and 9 could be saturated a little bit more so I'll play with them a bit more. I wish the lens flare wasn't there, but at the same time, I don't mind it _that_ much. At least not enough (right now) to clone it out or something.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 4, 2010)

Goontz said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> I also had someone else tell me that 8 and 9 could be saturated a little bit more so I'll play with them a bit more. I wish the lens flare wasn't there, but at the same time, I don't mind it _that_ much. At least not enough (right now) to clone it out or something.



I don't think they necessarily need more saturation.  I personally like the muted tones in them a lot, but they could use a bit more of an S in curves to brighten up the sky and add some drama.  Also, I don't know if it's just me, but the cross looks like it leans a little bit to the left.  A rotate might be in order!

That said, my favorite is number two.  Though I could deal with a tad more brightness on the cacti (Maybe have a layer with just them, brighten it up, and set the opacity to 50% or so?), the increasing softness of the haze and the haloing on the land as you get farther away is beautiful!


----------



## Goontz (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks JWD. I brought that church picture back up in LR and it seems straight according to the grid. These were all first-edits in going through a week's worth of photos. When I have the time and feel up to it, I've decided that I'll go back through and take a closer look at the better ones to see what I could improve in a second pass of editing.


----------

